# What about this camera  lol



## rooky (May 18, 2008)

Here is a point and shoot to consider:

http://aving.net/usa/news/default.asp?mode=read&c_num=84310&C_Code=01&SP_Num=0


----------



## Battou (May 18, 2008)

the Samsung Tachwin line is nothing to snease at really, they are perfectly capable Point and Shoot Cameras from what I have seen.


----------

